# Leopard Gecko jumps at me



## Allyx (Aug 24, 2015)

Okay so it's 3am and I've got up for a drink. I looked at my geckos which I've had for 1 day and the male throws himself at the glass at me? Does this show he doesn't like me or being defensive of the female? Bit scared now...


----------



## jimmer7 (Jan 19, 2013)

He thinks your food:whistling2:


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

you probably startled him as he is still getting use to his new home they become very weary of his surroundings for a while, to be honest its better to keep them in separate vivs or the female will be pestered by the male for sex all the time and it could end up with fights and one of them getting hurt badly


----------

